# Spring fling walleye derby 2013



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

2013 WALLEYE
SPRING FLING
EVENT TIMES
START: WEDNESDAY April 24, 2013 @ 12:01am
ENDS: MONDAY May 20, 2013 @ 8:00 am

MONETARY PRIZES DETERMINED BY NUMBER OF PARTICIPANTS 100% PAYBACK

SIGN UP MEETING SATURDAY April 20, 2013 1pm to 4pm @Shines Bait & Tackle

AWARDS PARTY FRIDAY May 24, 2013 Details to follow

ENTRY FEE $25.00 CASH/CHECK-made out to FRANK MURPHY

WEIGH STATION Shines Bait & Tackle 1287 E 55th St Cleveland Ohio

	FISH WILL BE WEIGHED AND MEASURED TO THE NEAREST 1/8TH INCH.

	WINNING FISH WILL BE BY WEIGHT WITH LENGTH USED AS TIEBREAKER

	DEADLINE FOR WEIGH-INS IS MONDAY May 20th , [email protected] 8:00am

	ONLY (1) FISH ALLOWED PER PARTICIPANT TO BE REGISTERED AT ANY ONE TIME. ALL FISH MUST BE CAUGHT BY REGISTERED PARTICIPANT

	A PARTICIPANT WEIGHING IN A FISH, OWNS AND IS FULLY RESPONSIBLE FOR THAT FISH

	ALL PARTICIPANTS MUST HAVE A VALID OHIO FISHING LICENSE. FISH MUST BE LEGALLY CAUGHT IN ACCORDANCE WITH ALL OHIO FISHING LAWS.

	EVENT HELD IN OHIO WATERS OF LAKE ERIE (NO CANADIAN WATERS)

	WE RESERVE THE RIGHT TO REFUSE REGISTRATION

	IF FISHING FROM A BOAT, ONLY REGISTERED PARTICIPANTS MAY BE ON BOARD. BOATS MUST BE LEGALLY REGISTERED, LEGALLY EQUIPT WITH ALL REQUIRED EQUIPMENT AND SAFETY DEVICES, AND MUST BE LEGALLY OPERATED. 

ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT: 
FRANK MURPHY Cell 1-440-221-2822 Email: [email protected]
Follow us on Facebook Walleye SPRING FLING or www.lakeeriefishingderby.com
Contestants can sign up at: SHINES BAIT & TACKLE 1287 E 55th Cleveland 
ERIE OUTFITTERS 5404 Lake Rd Sheffield Lake Or by MAIL to Frank Murphy 4540 Bunker Rd North Royalton, OH 44133


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

I hope to see everyone at Shine's this Saturday,April 20th from 1-4pm.Remember that your registrations have to be turned in or postmarked by Monday,April 22, 2013. Don't be shut out.


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Last day for Registration for the SPRING FLING is tomorrow. Any entries that are being mailed must be postmarked by tomorrow April 22,2013. You can also drop off a registration at Shine's, Erie Outfitters, or to Frank Murphy&#65279;. There will be no exceptions. So far we are at 93 and counting..The more that enter the bigger the payouts!


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

WALLEYE SPRING FLING AWARDS PARTY
Will Be at Gordon Shore Boat Club 
5401 North Marginal Rd., Cleveland OH 44114
On Friday May 24, 2013 from 6pm-9pm
Food/Beverages/Raffles
Come out and sit by the water and enjoy some good food and some Fish stories of the one that got away.

Please RSVP so we can get a head count for food/Beverages
Any questions please contact Frank Murphy


----------

